# 360 ryuboku



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

This is my new layout.This work has weeks 3.
*Aquarium*:120/60/50cm OW- 360 lts
*Lighting*:4x54W 965 + 1x54W 840
*Substrate*: Biogrunt + River Gravel granulation 2-5 mm
*Ferts & CO2*A Macro + PA Micro + PA AquaPotas + PA Ferro +co2 system (bottle 3kg)
*Filtration*:Tetratec1200+skimmer
*Plants:*
Echinodorus tenellus 
Blyxa Japonica 
Microsorium sp.philipine 
Vesicularia dubyana 
Valisneria nana 
Crinum calamistratum
*Animals:*
Microrasbora galaxy 
Otociniclus macrospilus 
Cardina japonica 
Neocardina babaulti,fire red


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice. The lone narrow piece of dw with the moss on it looks kind of out of place. I really like the rest.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful! I like it a lot


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

The driftwood layout looks COOL!


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Setup looks absolutely outstanding...just wish the fish were more visible. I know its pretty generic, but cardinals would look quite nice with the setup.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

I like it! Very nice scape! 
It would even be better if you could make the skimmer on the right less visible, could'nt you move it behind the wood on the left?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful triangular layout! I love the sense of space. Agree with others that that "finger" of driftwood sticking out in the back disrupts the sense of flow in the scape. Perhaps you can turn that piece of wood so that it curves downwards?


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd love to see this tank in some months. To me it has very good potential.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice and natural looking. I agree with barn owl, move the equipment to the left and the thin piece of wood with the moss should be sloped twards the gravel like the other wood. a school of rummies would compliment the galaxies.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

looks cool. you gotta put a plastic scuba diver that bubbles. I LOVE THOSE ORNAMENTS. SO REAL LOOKING DON'T YOU THINK?! LOL


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the use of the left side for the big part of the scape. Very "Takashi Amano" like. Keep up the good work, and keep updating as it fills in.


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Keep us updated.


----------



## Emerica88 (Jun 1, 2008)

The tank looks like it's off to a good start


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments!
Does not have branch already.
New photo


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

nice tank! 

Your hard scape is killer! nice combo of rock and drift wood


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Love the tank. Love'n what you are doing with the tank. Thats a really nice piece of driftwood btw.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love it so much better with that wood out. I like the red plant in there. Maybe a little more of it?....


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Tex interesting idea 
I will think about it.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

I like the scape. The central larger piece of driftwood is okay, but this scape might be nicer the largest wood was a piece with more curves facing downward. The wood on the back right side should be removed to emphasize the left portion. 

Just my $.02


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

END
Next layout on products ada


----------

